# Driver's crimes are likely to increase with new Uber business practices



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm a former taxi driver of six years, and I have seen this before.

Uber's taking away livelihoods of drivers will indeed cause more negative publicity, and more more worse than the taxi industry. It is not possible to bunch all taxi companies in America and compare them to one entity, like Uber. But you see where this is going?

Taxi drivers have to pass criminal background , MVR checks too. Let's take ten years ago, and spread that into three years of arrests of taxi drivers; instead, lets just call these Uber Drivers, then how many times will UBER end up in the news?

Current and future crimes can be as followed:

Rape, robbery, drug trafficking, human trafficking, prostitution, murder, assault, arson, insurance fraud, and excetera.

Do you see where Uber is headed?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm a former taxi driver of six years, and I have seen this before.
> 
> Uber's taking away livelihoods of drivers will indeed cause more negative publicity, and more more worse than the taxi industry. It is not possible to bunch all taxi companies in America and compare them to one entity, like Uber. But you see where this is going?
> 
> ...


Ants will survive. They obey. Uber and the law.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Ants will survive. They obey. Uber and the law.


I'm a law abiding street person, which started with a taxi company, that is still going under.

Taxi company owners are immoral as hell, and all they care about is the bottom line. When somebody complains about a driver, the company says, "that the driver does not work for the company and is an independent contractor, then must follow the correct procedure in complaint filing." Refers the complainant to the Taxi Inspector, or 911 law enforcement.

Is Uber playing the role of the Taxi Inspector? If so, how credible is that under the circumstances to increased crimes by Uber drivers?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Plenty of taxi cab drivers have committed crimes as well, regardless of the fact they passed previous background checks.
More stringent background testing of Uber drivers, such as fingerprinting and drug testing, will be decided by state legislators who are pressured into doing so because of Cabbie Cartel lobbying, whose sole interest is not public safety, but shrinking the rideshare market.
Know this..... when those measures are enacted, the Uber _driver _will be the person who is paying for that additional cost.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Plenty of taxi cab drivers have committed crimes as well, regardless of the fact they passed previous background checks.
> More stringent background testing of Uber drivers, such as fingerprinting and drug testing, will be decided by state legislators who are pressured into doing so because of Cabbie Cartel lobbying, whose sole interest is not public safety, but shrinking the rideshare market.
> Know this..... when those measures are enacted, the Uber _driver _will be the person who is paying for that additional cost.


I had to pay for everything when I was a cabbie!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Plenty of taxi cab drivers have committed crimes as well, regardless of the fact they passed previous background checks.
> More stringent background testing of Uber drivers, such as fingerprinting and drug testing, will be decided by state legislators who are pressured into doing so because of Cabbie Cartel lobbying, whose sole interest is not public safety, but shrinking the rideshare market.
> Know this..... when those measures are enacted, the Uber _driver _will be the person who is paying for that additional cost.


It's Law & Order The Carnage Ends Now 
Welcome To Extream Vetting


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's Law & Order The Carnage Ends Now Welcome To Extream Vetting


I good with it. It means more pings for me!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> I good with it. It means more pings for me!


Exactly


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> I good with it. It means more pings for me!


Really? With all the negative publicity blooming, Uber may have to decentralize and rename its' brand.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Really? With all the negative publicity blooming, Uber may have to decentralize and rename its' brand.


They should. Uber is a stupid name for a rideshare outfit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm a former taxi driver of six years, and I have seen this before.
> 
> Uber's taking away livelihoods of drivers will indeed cause more negative publicity, and more more worse than the taxi industry. It is not possible to bunch all taxi companies in America and compare them to one entity, like Uber. But you see where this is going?
> 
> ...


Race to the Bottom.

Impact will be Spectacular !
10
9 
8
7 . . .


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Rideshare has been transformative in many ways 

One of the biggest is it is the bottom for the job market 

100s of thousands of otherwise unemployable: too old, unable to handle structure, disabled, or needing lots of flexibility 

The ability of Uber to put money in these peoples pockets has been transformative 

Not sure as a society we want to go back to some exclusive hackey club ....


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> 100s of thousands of otherwise unemployable: too old, unable to handle structure, disabled, or needing lots of flexibility


Why would Uber take advantage of the sick, old, and disabled; thus, pushing them over the edge of their natural lives?

Some of these rideshare drivers would'nt mind taking paxes with them when they decide to end their misery.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Rideshare has been transformative in many ways
> 
> One of the biggest is it is the bottom for the job market
> 
> ...


Too old when young ILLEGALS ARE TRUCKED IN BY BUSSLOAD DAILY ?

40 is " TOO OLD " Now !



emdeplam said:


> Rideshare has been transformative in many ways
> 
> One of the biggest is it is the bottom for the job market
> 
> ...


Uber is Regressive in 100 years of HARD EARNED LABOR RIGHTS !

Bottom line : UBER SOLD OUT.
NOT EVEN AMERICAN OWNED.

NOW WE ARE FOREIGN SLAVES !

UBER = MAKING AMERICA 3RD WORLD !


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Too old when young ILLEGALS ARE TRUCKED IN BY BUSSLOAD DAILY ?
> 
> 40 is " TOO OLD " Now !
> 
> ...


80 percent would not replace lost income without uber


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Greenlight Hubs will eventually have to arm themselves, like shop managers when Ford Motor Company started before FLSA was created by the feds.

Does anyone know if Greenlight Hubs have armed security?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Rideshare has been transformative in many ways
> 
> One of the biggest is it is the bottom for the job market
> 
> ...


As a Society
We surely do not need to go back to Corporate Controlled Labor Laws of over 100 years ago !
Especially NOT at the hands of Foreign Owned Corporations
EXTRACTING THE LAST WEALTH FROM AMERICANS LIKE PARASITES !!!



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Greenlight Hubs will eventually have to arm themselves, like shop managers when Ford Motor Company started before FLSA was created by the feds.
> 
> Does anyone know if Greenlight Hubs have armed security?


They have Bouncers.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> 80 percent would not replace lost income without uber


I'm sure you don't understand.

Before Uber, taxi companies saturated their markets, and oppressed the wages of full time drivers. As that result, these drivers wavered into crimes associated with racketeering, like: Running Prostitutes, Drugs, Bonding Agencies, and a number of other ways to compensate potentially lost wages.

Uber Corporate says, "underpaid drivers are lazy and don't work." That in itself is an overstatement without any credibility. Taxi companies said that before Uber did!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

emdeplam said:


> 80 percent would not replace lost income without uber


You AND Uber wish this was true....

I don't agree one tiny bit...

Nice try tho...8>)

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> 80 percent would not replace lost income without uber


If Americans succeed in damning the daily flow of ILLEGALS !

Corporate Owned Politicians REFUSE TO ENFORCE RULE OF LAW & ENFORCE CONSTITUTION !

FIRE THEM !

DEMAND JUSTICE FOR WORKERS !

Demand justice for OURSELVES !

VOTE WITH YOUR WALLETS !

While there is still something in them !



Rakos said:


> You AND Uber wish this was true....
> 
> I don't agree one tiny bit...
> 
> ...


Uber is a weed that sprang from a crack in the sidewalk.
Seal the crack.
It would be forgotten.

( yes endgame/ endpalm . . . uber is NOT a " Magic Beanstalk" that it was MISREPRESENTED to be !)

Politicians are SO CONFUSED
THEY THINK THEY " REPRESENT" ILLEGALS !
Not SOVEREIGN U.S. CITIZENS WHO CAN LEGALLY VOTE !
They VIOLATE FEDERAL LAW TO PROTECT ILLEGALS IGNORING LAW WHICH THEY THINK THEY ARE ABOVE !
Ignoring the U.S. CONSTITUTION !

JAIL THESE POLITICIANS !

JAIL EMPLOYERS OF ILLEGALS !

JAIL THE MAYOR OF OAKLAND !


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You AND Uber wish this was true....
> 
> I don't agree one tiny bit...
> 
> ...


Fair ...if Uber is just another crap job then it is less valuable to society.

You have to believe that the part timers 'giging' after school, before work etc... would not have produced that income otherwise
That a lot of people left the 9-5 workforce and it was uber or the couch
their are other stories, but the ones above are 100% incremental to USA GDP

Oh, and just wait if unemployment grows 1% or we get a res session.

just the thoughts of a humble poet


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Oh, and just wait if unemployment grows 1% or we get a res session.


Many Uber drivers have recessionitis, and this is because Uber corporate has taken away the earnings the original contract stated.

Yes, Uber has oppressed the wages of drivers over and over again. Now, recently *UBER* further* BREACHES *the *CONTRACT* again with* REVERSE SURGE MANIPULATION *with upfront pricing and price negotiation. There are drivers out there waiting for a fare, and Uber's computer algorithm is fleecing the consumers and drivers both.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Does anyone know if Greenlight Hubs have armed security?


Probably depends on the hub. My bet is the SF one is defenseless but I wouldn't be surprised if the hubs in more gun friendly states than California are staffed by people with CCW permits.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm a former taxi driver of six years, and I have seen this before.
> 
> Uber's taking away livelihoods of drivers will indeed cause more negative publicity, and more more worse than the taxi industry. It is not possible to bunch all taxi companies in America and compare them to one entity, like Uber. But you see where this is going?
> 
> ...


Seriously, I don't want to hear a cab driver complaining about the quality of Uber Drivers. Sure there has been a few sexual assaults here and there, But considering there are probably 20 Uber drivers to every cab driver, I am pretty sure the criminal ones only make up a very tiny tiny percentage of drivers. It's like China has 1000x population comparing to Zimbabwe, So does it necessary mean Chinese are more than likely to commit crime just because there are more prisoners in China than Zimbabwe?

From what I have seen in the pig den, Most ants seem like reasonable human beings, Some are retired old folks and some are immigrants, Those dangerous bald Russian mafia looking ones are probably ex-cab drivers.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Uber does an estimated 5.5 million rides a day. Even if there was one incident daily that isn't much.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Really? With all the negative publicity blooming, Uber may have to decentralize and rename its' brand.


Wouldn't it be great if they broke it down by state using the first letter of the state in front of uber so that Uber in Texas becomes tUber, and California it becomes cUber, but my favorite would be Louisiana lUber. lol.



Aerodrifting said:


> It's like China has 1000x population comparing to Zimbabwe, So does it necessary mean Chinese are more than likely to commit crime just because there are more prisoners in China than Zimbabwe?


You know what will really blow your mind bro? The US has close to a quarter of the population of China and we have more people in prison than China. The US 737 per 100,000 people, China 118 per 100,000.

No bueno bro, no bueno.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/spl/hi/uk/06/prisons/html/nn2page1.stm


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> You know what will really blow your mind bro? The US has close to a quarter of the population of China and we have more people in prison than China. The US 737 per 100,000 people, China 118 per 100,000.No bueno bro, no bueno.


Fake news. Commit a crime in China and you're either put to death, or punished so quickly and severely you wise up and go straight. Our weak penal system coddles the criminal and encourages more crime.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> They should. Uber is a stupid name for a rideshare outfit.


Better than hot pink lyft


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Fake news. Commit a crime in China and you're either put to death, or punished so quickly and severely you wise up and go straight. Our weak penal system coddles the criminal and encourages more crime.


China executed an estimated 1551 people in 2017 that doesn't cover but the tiniest fraction of the imbalance in prison population between the two countries. It would have to kill over 900,000 to get rid of the prisoner imbalance between the US with the highest level of incarceration in the world and itself (China).

The US is 3rd on the list for states that execute.
https://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/2011/mar/29/death-penalty-countries-world
True story bro.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> Seriously, I don't want to hear a cab driver complaining about the quality of Uber Drivers. Sure there has been a few sexual assaults here and there, But considering there are probably 20 Uber drivers to every cab driver, I am pretty sure the criminal ones only make up a very tiny tiny percentage of drivers. It's like China has 1000x population comparing to Zimbabwe, So does it necessary mean Chinese are more than likely to commit crime just because there are more prisoners in China than Zimbabwe?
> 
> From what I have seen in the pig den, Most ants seem like reasonable human beings, Some are retired old folks and some are immigrants, Those dangerous bald Russian mafia looking ones are probably ex-cab drivers.


Most taxi drivers start out being decent human beings. They have too, or wouldn't pass background checks. I have been an Uber driver a year an half though, so I wear two hats in this business. I'm glad that I have my trips documented in order to file taxes quicker.

Crimes carried out by Uber drivers will increase. Period

Have you ever watched _Breaking Bad?








_


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm a former taxi driver of six years, and I have seen this before.
> 
> Uber's taking away livelihoods of drivers will indeed cause more negative publicity, and more more worse than the taxi industry. It is not possible to bunch all taxi companies in America and compare them to one entity, like Uber. But you see where this is going?
> 
> ...


What do you expect though when you have a bunch of immigrant third worlders who possibly have a criminal history/record driving for Uber. They come here and have a squeaky clean record with no red flags. Then we're all supposed to be surprised when the rapes commence?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

bm1320 said:


> What do you expect though when you have a bunch of immigrant third worlders who possibly have a criminal history/record driving for Uber. They come here and have a squeaky clean record with no red flags. Then we're all supposed to be surprised when the rapes commence?


Yes, they have no background whatsoever. Nothing to fail, except driving test.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Most taxi drivers start out being decent human beings. They have too, or wouldn't pass background checks. I have been an Uber driver a year an half though, so I wear two hats in this business. I'm glad that I have my trips documented in order to file taxes quicker.
> 
> Crimes carried out by Uber drivers will increase. Period
> 
> ...


I like the show very much, Comparing Walter White to Uber driver is not the best comparison.

To start off, I think you are giving Uber driver too much balls to begin with. Most ants are mindless sheeps who don't fight back, Otherwise they wouldn't put up with 79 cents a mile and 2.62 minimal fare. Despite all the danger in rideshare driving and low pay, Most Uber drivers still wish to work for money, Showing they are mostly decent human beings. People like that don't just break bad.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> I like the show very much, Comparing Walter White to Uber driver is not the best comparison.
> 
> To start off, I think you are giving Uber driver too much balls to begin with. Most ants are mindless sheeps who don't fight back, Otherwise they wouldn't put up with 79 cents a mile and 2.62 minimal fare. Despite all the danger in rideshare driving and low pay, Most Uber drivers still wish to work for money, Showing they are mostly decent human beings. People like that don't just break bad.


If one Uber driver out of many gets busted for something in each state, then that would be 50 times this has reach the police blotter, which is likely to get published on the web, then Google aggregates it as: Uber Driver gets arrested for .... However, if 50 taxi drivers gets busted from 50 different companies, then those individual companies may or may not be listed. Uber; Lyft too, automatically trends to the top of the search query.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Taxi drivers are even worse. All the same crimes, rackets, and bad work habits. Sometimes the guy driving isn't even the one licensed to. What helps rideshare is there are guys driving a night or two a week who are a few levels higher than the typical taxi driver. That dilutes the bad apples and creates higher expectations among passengers. There's also no cash involved so we are less likely to be targeted for crimes and no payment or jump-out problems so we're not going to have the same discrimination complaints.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Taxi drivers are even worse. All the same crimes, rackets, and bad work habits. Sometimes the guy driving isn't even the one licensed to. What helps rideshare is there are guys driving a night or two a week who are a few levels higher than the typical taxi driver. That dilutes the bad apples and creates higher expectations among passengers. There's also no cash involved so we are less likely to be targeted for crimes and no payment or jump-out problems so we're not going to have the same discrimination complaints.


On Uber: boyfriend, girlfreind, or family members use the same account. It has been posted over and over with these fraudulent drivers trying to beat the system already!

There is more crap to follow on the UberX platform....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Taxi drivers are even worse. All the same crimes, rackets, and bad work habits. Sometimes the guy driving isn't even the one licensed to. What helps rideshare is there are guys driving a night or two a week who are a few levels higher than the typical taxi driver. That dilutes the bad apples and creates higher expectations among passengers. There's also no cash involved so we are less likely to be targeted for crimes and no payment or jump-out problems so we're not going to have the same discrimination complaints.





FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> On Uber: boyfriend, girlfreind, or family members use the same account. It has been posted over and over with these fraudulent drivers trying to beat the system already!
> 
> There is more crap to follow on the UberX platform....


You realize this is exactly what Uber wants right? Pitting Uber drivers against taxi drivers.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You realize this is exactly what Uber wants right? Pitting Uber drivers against taxi drivers.


History will repeat itself, but it is all Uber's fault in the daily headlines.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they broke it down by state using the first letter of the state in front of uber so that Uber in Texas becomes tUber, and California it becomes cUber, but my favorite would be Louisiana lUber. lol.
> 
> You know what will really blow your mind bro? The US has close to a quarter of the population of China and we have more people in prison than China. The US 737 per 100,000 people, China 118 per 100,000.
> 
> ...


Prison is a Growth Industry.

Lobby for more Laws.

Make Govt. Sign contracts to " Supply " prisoners.

Sell the Labor of Prisoners.

THE NEW SLAVERY.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Prison is a Growth Industry.
> 
> Lobby for more Laws.
> 
> ...


And what is old...

Becomes new again..8>)

They called them "chain gangs"...

Rakos


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> 80 percent would not replace lost income without uber


Get one thing straight, fuber needs us much more than we need them.

Everyone one of us was eating before we started working for wonderful fuber, and though the loss of income would hurt many drivers, we could survive without them.

Of course it wouldn't come to that, because if fuber was to disappear, other companies would take their place.

They on the other hand, CANNOT survive without the drivers.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm a former taxi driver of six years, and I have seen this before.
> 
> Uber's taking away livelihoods of drivers will indeed cause more negative publicity, and more more worse than the taxi industry. It is not possible to bunch all taxi companies in America and compare them to one entity, like Uber. But you see where this is going?
> 
> ...


Background checks discriminate against native born Americans and/or long term residents, and unfairly advantage recent arriving Third World immigrants, who also happen to be the vast majority of both taxi and fuber drivers.

Unlike native born Americans or others who've lived in the US for a long time and have some sort of background that can be checked, recent arriving Third World immigrants escape background checks due to the fact we're usually unable to check their backgrounds in their native countries.

Most come from countries with unreliable record-keeping and/or their native countries are hostile to the US, which means we know little to nothing about the backgrounds of these individuals. For all we know, they could be rapists, murderers, child molesters, wife-beaters (acceptable behavior in many countries),etc.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Get one thing straight, fuber needs us much more than we need them.


But, there is only one Uber, and billions of gullible ants. 
Guess who has the upper hand?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Guess who has the upper hand?


The app that offers the best compensation to drivers. Uber will wise up when probably an as yet unknown rideshare company comes along and slams Uber's ?ick in the ?irt, and snaps up all of the drivers.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> The app that offers the best compensation to drivers. Uber will wise up when probably an as yet unknown rideshare company comes along and slams Uber's ?ick in the ?irt, and snaps up all of the drivers.


My market offers Uber & Lyft. 99% of the ants run both platforms and accept whatever ping is tossed at them. If a third platform was able to squeeze into this market, it only mean that drivers will now be running 3 platforms and accepting whatever ping is tossed at them. However, for a new platform to succeed, they will have to offer lower pricing to take pax away from Uber/Lyft.
Drivers lose again.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm a former taxi driver of six years, and I have seen this before.
> 
> Uber's taking away livelihoods of drivers will indeed cause more negative publicity, and more more worse than the taxi industry. It is not possible to bunch all taxi companies in America and compare them to one entity, like Uber. But you see where this is going?
> 
> ...


No I don't.... 
The vast majority of Uber drivers are just honest folks trying to make a little extra cash (NYC drivers are the exception. They are freaking theives and proud of it.)

I think your post may be projecting your own value system on the zillion other Uber drivers. 
I don't see a problem with Uber firing drivers on one complaint that violates the agreement. 
Some drivers will try, but they get weeded out right away. See the posts in this forum on drivers kicked out.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> If a third platform was able to squeeze into this market, it only mean that drivers will now be running 3 platforms and accepting whatever ping is tossed at them.


Not if the third option is only taking 10% of the total fare. Which is frankly were both uber and lyft should be right now.



Uber's Guber said:


> However, for a new platform to succeed, they will have to offer lower pricing to take pax away from Uber/Lyft.


Nope. All they have to offer is more of a take of the current fare for drivers to switch over, uber and lyft would have to folow suite or face that they're going to lose their current drivers, and fail to atrract and maintain new drivers.



Uber's Guber said:


> Drivers lose again.


In your scenario maybe.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> But, there is only one Uber, and billions of gullible ants.
> Guess who has the upper hand?


My point stands.

It wouldn't be easy, and it could be rough, but people who depend on fuber income to make ends meet CAN survive without fuber.

The same applies to fuber pax.

Both drivers and pax survived before fuber existed.

Fuber flat out CAN'T survive without drivers and pax, period.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> The app that offers the best compensation to drivers. Uber will wise up when probably an as yet unknown rideshare company comes along and slams Uber's ?ick in the ?irt, and snaps up all of the drivers.


In the past I've thought that the way to win this would be for a 3rd company to come along and pay drivers better than the other 2. Given enough time, drivers wouldn't even turn on Uber or Lyft. If pax can't get a ride on Uber or Lyft, they would be forced to move to the 3rd app that pays drivers better.

Getting drivers to turn off Uber and Lyft long enough for another company to take over, however, is where the plan falls apart.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Too old when young ILLEGALS ARE TRUCKED IN BY BUSSLOAD DAILY ?
> 
> 40 is " TOO OLD " Now !
> 
> ...


What gets me is 40 is "too old"...but we're expected to work until we're 70-75 years old (hoping that we die before we're able to collect any benefits)?! What kind of sense does this make???


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

JoshInReno said:


> Getting drivers to turn off Uber and Lyft long enough for another company to take over, however, is where the plan falls apart.


I don't know seems maybe a little like you're not taking into account, or discounting the fact that a 3rd party rideshare company would actively be campaigning for those drivers, and pax with more for the driver, and cheaper fares for the riders. That's kind of the first thing they would do, and it wouldn't take a lot of word of mouth among drivers and pax to make that change happen. Plus they can differentiate themselves as worker (driver) friendly, and when uber and lyft switch to autonomous cars they can differentiate as the company with a human driver in every car. The process would go faster if drivers switched over and refused to drive for both uber and lyft. Easier said than done that though. It would probably be a lot easier if the new rideshare company was a driver run company.

I'll give you an example, if Rakos posted here of such a company I would be on my phone within minutes to download their app and you can bet your @$$ I would switch over and so would other drivers, and pax once they found out the new company was cheaper per ride than uber and lyft, and drivers got most of the fare money.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Not if the third option is only taking 10% of the total fare. Which is frankly were both uber and lyft should be right now. All they have to offer is more of a take of the current fare for drivers to switch over, uber and lyft would have to folow suite or face that they're going to lose their current drivers, and fail to atrract and maintain new drivers.


Then why doesn't Lyft just pay the drivers more and squash the hell out of Uber? Or, why doesn't Uber just pay drivers more and squash the hell out of Lyft?
Maybe you're just the smart one though....you make it sound so simple, and so profitable. Please, tell us, when you will be rolling out your new platform so you can squash the hell out of Uber/Lyft?



Nats121 said:


> Fuber flat out CAN'T survive without drivers and pax, period.


Uber/Lyft can't survive without pax.
Ants are a cheap endless commodity.
Period.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I don't know seems maybe a little like you're not taking into account, or discounting the fact that a 3rd party rideshare company would actively be campaigning for those drivers, and pax with more for the driver, and cheaper fares for the riders. That's kind of the first thing they would do, and it wouldn't take a lot of word of mouth among drivers and pax to make that change happen. Plus they can differentiate themselves as worker (driver) friendly, and when uber and lyft switch to autonomous cars they can differentiate as the company with a human driver in every car. The process would go faster if drivers switched over and refused to drive for both uber and lyft. Easier said than done that though. It would probably be a lot easier if the new rideshare company was a driver run company.
> 
> I'll give you an example, if Rakos posted here of such a company I would be on my phone within minutes to download their app and you can bet your @$$ I would switch over and so would other drivers, and *pax once they found out the new company was cheaper per ride than uber and lyft,* and drivers got most of the fare money.


*This is the tricky part. Would drivers refuse to driver Uber/Lyft long enough (no income) for the switch over to take place? I'm betting there are enough drivers who couldn't/wouldn't to keep the other platforms alive.

I'd like to be wrong though. *


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> What gets me is 40 is "too old"...but we're expected to work until we're 70-75 years old (hoping that we die before we're able to collect any benefits)?! What kind of sense does this make???


You should probably not pay any attention to the fact that there actually is no trust fund containing the money collected from everyone's wages for social security. If you do you'll likely get really pi$$ed off.



JoshInReno said:


> *This is the tricky part. Would drivers refuse to driver Uber/Lyft long enough (no income) for the switch over to take place? I'm betting there are enough drivers who couldn't/wouldn't to keep the other platforms alive.
> 
> I'd like to be wrong though. *


I tend to agree. Part of the problem is that uber and lyft have them as captive audience through their respective apps. We have nothing similiar on our end to help unify them.

And I think I just stumbled upon what rideshare drivers need, an app for rideshare drivers where we can do just that.



Uber's Guber said:


> Then why doesn't Lyft just pay the drivers more and squash the hell out of Uber? Or, why doesn't Uber just pay drivers more and squash the hell out of Lyft?


Because lyft made the choice not to and to focus on money. It's focused on competing head to head with uber for market dominance and making as much per ride as uber and using that income to grow it's business part of that including autonomous vehicles.

That doesn't preclude another rideshare company coming into the market with a completely different focus. Not necessarily to dominate the market but carve out a profitable niche. Better if it's a driver owned rideshare company.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> You should probably not pay any attention to the fact that there actually is no trust fund containing the money collected from everyone's wages for social security. If you do you'll likely get really pi$$ed off.
> 
> I tend to agree. Part of the problem is that uber and lyft have them as captive audience through their respective apps. We have nothing similiar on our end to help unify them.
> 
> And I think I just stumbled upon what rideshare drivers need, an app for rideshare drivers where we can do just that.


Absolutely. Instead of a price war (race to the bottom) I think better compensating drivers is the key to winning the rideshare wars.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> And I think I just stumbled upon what rideshare drivers need, an app for rideshare drivers where we can do just that.


Wow. That really deep.....


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Wow. That really deep.....


No app for you!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> My market offers Uber & Lyft. 99% of the ants run both platforms and accept whatever ping is tossed at them. If a third platform was able to squeeze into this market, it only mean that drivers will now be running 3 platforms and accepting whatever ping is tossed at them. However, for a new platform to succeed, they will have to offer lower pricing to take pax away from Uber/Lyft.
> Drivers lose again.


The new platform could pay the drivers more and charge pax less by not wasting money on stupid flying taxis and robot cars that kill people.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

henrygates said:


> The new platform could pay the drivers more and charge pax less by not wasting money on stupid flying taxis and robot cars that kill people.


Kinda like how the blacksmith was thinking when Henry Ford was preparing to mass-produce the automobile.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> If Americans succeed in damning the daily flow of ILLEGALS !
> 
> Corporate Owned Politicians REFUSE TO ENFORCE RULE OF LAW & ENFORCE CONSTITUTION !
> 
> ...


Sovereign citizens?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


>


It does if the company is created with that as the aim.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> It does if the company is created with that as the aim.


You should get out there and start aiming then. By this time next year, your business model should have attracted about, oh&#8230;. maybe, zero investors??


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You should get out there and start aiming then. By this time next year, your business model should have attracted about, oh&#8230;. maybe, zero investors??


Not all corporations put financial profit above all other considerations.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Not if the third option is only taking 10% of the total fare. Which is frankly were both uber and lyft should be right now.
> 
> Nope. All they have to offer is more of a take of the current fare for drivers to switch over, uber and lyft would have to folow suite or face that they're going to lose their current drivers, and fail to atrract and maintain new drivers.
> 
> In your scenario maybe.


They're not going to take 10% when merchant processing fee alone is 3% roughly.

Then there's the cost of running the application. The $$ paid to programmers, front end and back end; $$ to market and get the word out, etc etc.

Starting a new app with only 10% of the cut is going to be an uphill battle.

If it was that easy, Uber wouldn't be uncontested after a decade.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They're not going to take 10% when merchant processing fee alone is 3% roughly.


10% after the fee is fine, hell by the fact every driver agreed to 20 or 25% most drivers probably believe that's fine as well, but certainly not what they're currently doing.

Not really interested on how they chose to mismanage the money they're taking in they can relatively easily cut that back.

It's probably not realistic to believe that a third party could start off taking as little as 10% but it's not unrealistic for a company to come in taking less than both uber and lyft are taking and give more to drivers, and still charge riders less. That is neither an unrealistic idea, or an idea that isn't achievable.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Not all corporations put financial profit above all other considerations.


pfffftttttt!
Yeah right!
They go into business so they can jump on the next #metoo hashtag movement, just because they really care!
You sound like the kind of kid who, everytime Uncle Bob asks you to pull his finger, you probably do.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> pfffftttttt!
> Yeah right!
> They go into business so they can jump on the next #metoo hashtag movement, just because they really care!


It's going to be ok Guber, and you know, when it does eventually happen I'm sure you'll find another reason to poo poo it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> It's going to be ok Guber, and you know, when it does eventually happen I'm sure you'll find another reason to poo poo it.


Cool! Somebody just tossed an investment your way!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cool! Somebody just tossed an investment your way!


Cool, cool, oh wait maybe more a small token of appreciation of your "contributions" your way. Those gosh darn monkeys and their constant poo flinging.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> 10% after the fee is fine, hell by the fact every driver agreed to 20 or 25% most drivers probably believe that's fine as well, but certainly not what they're currently doing.
> 
> Not really interested on how they chose to mismanage the money they're taking in they can relatively easily cut that back.
> 
> It's probably not realistic to believe that a third party could start off taking as little as 10% but it's not unrealistic for a company to come in taking less than both uber and lyft are taking and give more to drivers, and still charge riders less. That is neither an unrealistic idea, or an idea that isn't achievable.


I'm saying that 10% is not enough.

The fact that you couldn't get that from that post, tells me everything I need to know.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm saying that 10% is not enough.


I already acknowledged that might be the case above (don't know until I see hard numbers), and pushed it to capping them at what they initially agreed to at 20 and 25% as a point most drivers would be fine with when I stated: "10% after the fee is fine, hell by the fact every driver agreed to 20 or 25% most drivers probably believe that's fine as well, but certainly not what they're currently doing."



sellkatsell44 said:


> The fact that you couldn't get that from that post, tells me everything I need to know.


Lol. Ok.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> I already acknowledged that might be the case above (don't know until I see hard numbers), and pushed it to capping them at what they initially agreed to at 20 and 25% as a point most drivers would be fine with when I stated: "10% after the fee is fine, hell by the fact every driver agreed to 20 or 25% most drivers probably believe that's fine as well, but certainly not what they're currently doing."
> 
> Lol. Ok.


It's a slippery slope as you can see.

10% first.

Then it's okay 10% after the fee (the merchant processing fee only? So the programmers work for free? So they have free servers to store the data? Etc.)

Recognize that 20-25% was an estimate of what Uber *thought* they could work with IN ADDITION to the millions eventually billions raised through investors. NOT THROUGH FEES.

If you ever owned a business, you'll know it's not as simple as you've wrote. I haven't even begun on taxes.

So yeah, the fact that you can't get that, and only acknowledge a slight adjustment after the 10% take (later 10% after the fee)...is common actually.

So many people think it's possible. I wish someone would actually prove me wrong. So far by my count in the US, juno comes closest. Lyft doesn't really count since they end up taking on the same practices as Uber and yet still they don't have anywhere near the market share.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's a slippery slope as you can see.
> 
> 10% first.


Nope. An escalating scale of possibly acceptable rates, all above 10%. Which is a clear acknowledgment of your post contrary to your insistence otherwise in your second post.

"10% after the fee is fine,"
Since you gave the fee as 3% that would make it 13% not 10%,

"hell by the fact every driver agreed to 20 or 25% most drivers probably believe that's fine as well, "

Up to 20 to 25% would be fine for most drivers.

"but certainly not what they're currently doing."

And there I left it open to anything lower than what they're doing though obviously given my sentiment significantly lower is what I meant.

5% 10% 20% 25% 30%, nationally, or one market at a time, or stand alone, one company or one company for every market, don't really care the point is we're looking for an end result where drivers get paid more without increasing rider rates, and ideally lowering their rates to entice them to switch over.

Also, not interested in how uber mismanages the money it takes in. How they're irresponsibly spending the money they're taking in in no way obligates another company to do the same for the same things, or reasons.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I've read multiple posts on the site about good drivers breaking bad over how they ended up driving for Uber.

Most optimists don't get it, and choose to see the good in all things, and I understand that.
*
BUT
*
If a driver's primary source of income is dependent on rideshare, and he or she is not making the required amount of money, then he will find some other way to generate the funds to make ends meet; however, if ridesharing is all he has done over a long course of time, then what else does he think about that is profitable?

As far as I can tell, rideshare pays more than most other jobs I have ever worked. Not saying that is the way it is in each market, but rideshare seems to be a comfortable occupation for many people. Take that income away, and see what happens!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Nope. *An escalating scale of possibly acceptable rates, all above 10%*. Which is a clear acknowledgment of your post contrary to your insistence otherwise in your second post.
> 
> "10% after the fee is fine,"
> Since you gave the fee as 3% that would make it 13% not 10%,
> ...


This contradicts


Wonkytonk said:


> Not if the third option is *only* *taking 10% of the total fare.*


*drops mic*

But really, you are idealizing something that logically can't be done given the costs behind running (not starting, since there have been many who tried, a few that got it running but all except lyft and Uber have fallen) a successful "rideshare" company.

And again, you wouldn't understand the cost behind it. Most people who complain and says it can be done for a lot less often talk a big talk but never successfully executes the walk.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This contradicts
> *drops mic*


Except I've already ceded the 10% point so no contradiction exists.

//Pics mic back up and hands it back to you while I try my best to not feel embarrassed for you//


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Except I've already ceded the 10% point so no contradiction exists.
> 
> //Pics mic back up and hands it back to you while I try my best to not feel embarrassed for you//


So you're talking around in circles.

You say ten percent flat

Than you concede

And because of that concession I say you may be over your head because there's other fees to think of besides the 3% fee

Than you concede it's a sliding scale

And again we haven't even gone too deep into what it takes to run a business but it feels like you're already acknowledging that 10% is no longer 10% fee and can climb as high as 20-25%.

So again, what is your point?

Like I said, you have no idea.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But really, you are idealizing something that logically can't be done given the costs behind running (not starting, since there have been many who tried, a few that got it running but all except lyft and Uber have fallen) a successful "rideshare" company.


This is what I said we're looking for:

5% 10% 20% 25% 30%, nationally, or one market at a time, or stand alone, one company or one company for every market, don't really care the point is we're looking for an end result where drivers get paid more without increasing rider rates, and ideally lowering their rates to entice them to switch over.

That has already been done so please stop saying it's not possible to do it.

==============
https://boingboing.net/2017/04/06/uber-bit-my-finger.html

Last year, Uber and Lyft pulled out of Austin after the city voted to subject drivers to the same background checks as traditional cab drivers. In response, Austinites formed Ride Austin, a nonprofit alternative to Uber and Lyft, which pays drivers substantially more than the earlier services.
==============



sellkatsell44 said:


> So you're talking around in circles.
> 
> You say ten percent flat
> 
> ...


No. You're talking in circles because you initially didn't acknowledge the concession by insulting me stating that my failure to acknowledge your 10% point was all you needed to know when in point of fact I did acknowledge it, and when I pointed out the fact that I did you didn't want to acknowledge it, and now because it suits your current argument you're acknowledging that I did, without an apology for the initial insult.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> This is what I said we're looking for:
> 
> 5% 10% 20% 25% 30%, nationally, or one market at a time, or stand alone, one company or one company for every market, don't really care the point is we're looking for an end result where drivers get paid more without increasing rider rates, and ideally lowering their rates to entice them to switch over.
> 
> ...


Please.

We are talking about running a business versus a non-profit. There's a reason it's only one market afte two years since conception.

I'll give you that it lasted a year longer than Juno.

Move to Austin or start something like that in your city.

I'm totally not against the idea of drivers getting paid more and riders not gauged in fees. I think you're missing the fact that if cities do this on their own. They'll have their own app and it won't work on the same scale as Uber or lyft.

And the fact that it's not sustainable. I'll give you a few years to circle back and if this actually expands to other cities I'll buy you a steak dinner.



Wonkytonk said:


> No. You're talking in circles because you initially didn't acknowledge the concession by insulting me stating that my failure to acknowledge your 10% point was all you needed to know when in point of fact I did acknowledge it, and when I pointed out the fact that I did you didn't want to acknowledge it, and now because it suits your current argument you're acknowledging that I did, without an apology for the initial insult I see as well.


That was not my 10% point. you initially were the one that threw that out. If you're going to make a statement you should stand by it.

I just replied based on what you wrote.

Than you changed it.

And than you changed it again.

I'm not sure what initial insult you're speaking of.

Ps. I went to Austin last year for work. Uber is alive and well. Got our car within minutes. Easy breezy. Never even heard of the app you got up there. Though I saw plenty of taxis too with ads of their app on their car.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Please.
> 
> We are talking about running a business versus a non-profit.


Once again:

5% 10% 20% 25% 30%, nationally, or one market at a time, or stand alone, one company or one company for every market, don't really care the point is we're looking for an end result where drivers get paid more without increasing rider rates, and ideally lowering their rates to entice them to switch over.

It matters not one single iota whether that is done through a not for profit corporation or a for profit corporation the doing of the thing is what's important to drivers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Once again:
> 
> 5% 10% 20% 25% 30%, nationally, or one market at a time, or stand alone, one company or one company for every market, don't really care the point is we're looking for an end result where drivers get paid more without increasing rider rates, and ideally lowering their rates to entice them to switch over.
> 
> It matters not one single iota whether that is done through a not for profit corporation or a for profit corporation the doing of the thing is what's important to drivers.


Ps. I went to Austin last year for work. Uber is alive and well. Got our car within minutes. Easy breezy. Never even heard of the app you got up there. Though I saw plenty of taxis too with ads of their app on their car.

How well are they doing? Austin made rideshare...Stats?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> That was not my 10% point. you initially were the one that threw that out. If you're going to make a statement you should stand by it.


You're running in circles again.

I made the point and ceded the point. End of discussion. I don't have to stand the point if I change my mind about the point, and more importantly make that known. Which I did, and you erroneiously, insulting claimed I did not. Then you acknowledged I ceded the point, and still didn't/still haven't apologized for the insulting mistake in claiming I didn't acknowledge your comment.

learn how to own you $hit.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> You're running in circles again.
> 
> I made the point and ceded the point.
> 
> learn how to own you $hit.


Hilarious. Thanks for the laugh 

Just this statement itself.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How well are they doing? Austin made rideshare...Stats?


Don't know, don't care, it's working. Where are your stats proving no company can make it work on 10% of 7 billion in revenue uber took in last year?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Don't know, don't care, it's working. Where are your stats proving no company can make it work on 10% of 7 billion in revenue uber took in last year?


Sure it's working.

That's why when I visited I didn't even know it exist.

That's why uber was still there.

Okay buddy.

No stats.

Got it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hilarious. Thanks for the laugh
> 
> Just this statement itself.


You're welcome.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Sure it's working.
> 
> That's why when I visited I didn't even know it exist.


You also didn't know I ceded the ten percent point after you read it so, yeah, there is that.

Also your anecdotal experience is not the sum total of all experiences, though frequently people tend to feel as though it may be.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Fare, GetMe, RideAustin, Fasten and even (cough) Arcade City was created in the end all was left was Fasten that the drivers LOVED and even with huge financial backing, they pulled out, I still weep when I pass by their shinny office on 7th street. The last straw was Fasten holding a free concert to show they are there for the driver and the rider, but pax took Uber’s and lyft there for a ride..RideAustin is still going, but most pax are in a hurry and don’t have patience to ‘wonder’ if they will get a car, with Uber and lyft there are Ants everywhere...If a new company we’re to exist it would need to come from someone HUGE but no huge company is going to mess with it because it is a lawsuit infested business and there is no passion (as I have clearly seen with all the companies that came and gone from here) U/L is what will be unless some Corp is crazy enough to create a platform that has clearly not shown a profit yet


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Okay buddy.
> 
> No stats.
> 
> Got it.


I see the dearth in stats from you as well. The difference is I acknowledged I don't have them where as you haven't.

Got it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> You also didn't know I ceded the ten percent point after you read it so, yeah, there is that.
> 
> Also your anecdotal experience is not the sum total of all experiences, though frequently people tend to feel as though it may be.


Actually it didn't really feel like a "ceded" comment but that's just how I read it.

I'm just going off of that since you can't seem to find stats (love how you compared them to Uber when it's one market, 10% of 7 billion...hilarious).

So why not bring in actual life experience? Have you been to Austin? Have you tried their rideshare? Could you see it in the App Store on a list or is it something you need to know the name of to download? How many users are there?

Or are you just holding onto that article like a lifeline and not realizing that my example is a perfect reason why it's not going to expand like Uber?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> RideAustin is still going, but most pax are in a hurry and don't have patience to 'wonder' if they will get a car


Drivers really need to step up and stop driving for uber and lyft when an option that pays them more appears. It's like they're shooting themselves in the feet.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> *Fare, GetMe, RideAustin, Fasten and even (cough) Arcade City was created in the end all was left was Fasten that the drivers LOVED and even with huge financial backing, they pulled out*, I still weep when I pass by their shinny office on 7th street. The last straw was Fasten holding a free concert to show they are there for the driver and the rider, but pax took Uber's and lyft there for a ride..RideAustin is still going, but most pax are in a *hurry and don't have patience to 'wonder' if they will get a car, *with Uber and lyft there are Ants everywhere...If a new company we're to exist it would need to come from someone HUGE but no huge company is going to mess with it because it is a lawsuit infested business and there is no passion (as I have clearly seen with all the companies that came and gone from here) U/L is what will be unless some Corp is crazy enough to create a platform that has clearly not shown a profit yet


Thank you.

Don't get me wrong. I'm all for riders getting less in pricing while drivers getting more in take home pay. That's an ideal world.

But I just don't see it happening with all the costs going into, expanding, and keeping the business afloat.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually it didn't really feel like a "ceded" comment but that's just how I read it.


Considering your initial insult I don't really care how you feel about the ceded point. The point is it was ceded.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Considering your initial insult I don't really care how you feel about the ceded point. The point is it was ceded.


Considering you've been insulting to me by that standards?

Your POV, my POV.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But I just don't see it happening with all the costs going into, expanding, and keeping the business afloat.


And yet he only just relayed that RideAsustin is still active. So whether or not you choose to see it happening is irrelevant to the point that it actually currently is.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Considering you've been insulting to me by that standards?
> 
> Your POV, my POV.


You don't get to poke the bear, and cry because he may have poked you back.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> And yet he only just relayed that RideAsustin is still active. So whether or not you choose to see it happening is irrelevant to the point that it actually currently is.


Active but you yourself quoted that it's barely. Seems like most of the fares are still going to Uber.



Wonkytonk said:


> And yet he only just relayed that RideAsustin is still active. So whether or not you choose to see it happening is irrelevant to the point that it actually currently is.
> 
> You don't get to poke the bear, and cry because he may have poked you back.


No, you poked first. Where was my first insult?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Drivers really need to step up and stop driving for uber and lyft when an option that pays them more appears. It's like they're shooting themselves in the feet.


Rewind a couple years back I felt same way, now I am like everyone else because it's a worthless battle, I have other things to be passionate about then trying to get masses to to see the light in ridesharing when nobody really cares (you would think they would, but nobody really does to the point real change happens) I just do my gig and go home, U/L are the only ones that can provide constant rides on a stable platform and pax just want cheap rides without waiting (this gig In general is too pathetic to try and create some kind of unity and change)


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No, you poked first. Where was my first insult?


I'm not playing this stupid game with you. Go read your first reply to me on this topic. Your comment concerning it was all you needed to know was an insult to me, a lame one, but still a clearly intended one.



Jay Dean said:


> Rewind a couple years back I felt same way, now I am like everyone else because it's a worthless battle, I have other things to be passionate about then trying to get masses to to see the light in ridesharing when nobody really cares (you would think they would, but nobody really does to the point real change happens) I just do my gig and go home, U/L are the only ones that can provide constant rides on a stable platform and pax just want cheap rides without waiting (this gig In general is too pathetic to try and create some kind of unity and change)


Are you a full, or part time driver? I get that there are a lot of drivers that can't risk it financially that's one of the reasons some of us think it's going to take government oversight and regulations to reign these companies in.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> I'm not playing this stupid game with you. Go read your first reply to me on this topic. Your comment concerning it was all you needed to know was an insult to me, a lame one, but still a clearly intended one.


I did. That was not an insult but again, as I've said by your standards ^ quote above, than you're in the same boat. I really don't view it as such, but I think we've just been having a discussion on why or why not a ride share can compete with Uber/lyft at a lower cost to drivers. If you feel that was an insult, maybe that's why it's a lame one.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm all for riders getting less in pricing while drivers getting more in take home pay. That's an ideal world.
> 
> But I just don't see it happening with all the costs going into, expanding, and keeping the business afloat.


We had a whole year U/L free to create a market however we wanted, and it still ending up this way, I can't imagine another opportunity so easy to make it work and you see what happens in the end.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I did. That was not an insult


You clearly need to learn how to own your $hit.

I'm not interested in anything else you have to say frankly.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> I'm not playing this stupid game with you. Go read your first reply to me on this topic. Your comment concerning it was all you needed to know was an insult to me, a lame one, but still a clearly intended one.
> 
> Are you a full, or part time driver? I get that there are a lot of drivers that can't risk it financially that's one of the reasons some of us think it's going to take government oversight and regulations to reign these companies in.


I was full time, now it's impossible so it's a part time thing...this gig was designed to be part time and I was lucky to make it a 1,200a week gig for quite awhile now it's get up and drive at 4am which is why I am up and make consistent money, or turn on apps in day and hope for the best (except weekends, but with surge price fixings, that will be a joke too)

This is my last Summer doing this POS gig


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I was full time, now it's impossible so it's a part time thing...this gig was designed to be part time and I was lucky to make it a 1,200a week gig for quite awhile now it's get up and drive at 4am which is why I am up and make consistent money, or turn on apps in day and hope for the best (except weekends, but with surge price fixings, that will be a joke too)
> 
> This is my last Summer doing this POS gig


Well can't say I blame you. Sucks though because it seems like you were working it pretty well. A lot of people won't do early hours but they do tend to pay.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> I don't know seems maybe a little like you're not taking into account, or discounting the fact that a 3rd party rideshare company would actively be campaigning for those drivers, and pax with more for the driver, and cheaper fares for the riders. That's kind of the first thing they would do, and it wouldn't take a lot of word of mouth among drivers and pax to make that change happen. Plus they can differentiate themselves as worker (driver) friendly, and when uber and lyft switch to autonomous cars they can differentiate as the company with a human driver in every car. The process would go faster if drivers switched over and refused to drive for both uber and lyft. Easier said than done that though. It would probably be a lot easier if the new rideshare company was a driver run company.
> 
> I'll give you an example, if Rakos posted here of such a company I would be on my phone within minutes to download their app and you can bet your @$$ I would switch over and so would other drivers, and pax once they found out the new company was cheaper per ride than uber and lyft, and drivers got most of the fare money.


Regardless of the cut the driver gets, the last thing we need is for riders to get used to even CHEAPER rides.

Besides, uber would just lose more money for a few quarters by paying the drivers more or giving bonuses, guarantees etc., do it wouldn't do drivers any good to work for a new company which, let's face it, would NOT have enough riders to give them many trips.

I don't see another company, unless it's Google or Apple, one with money to burn, being able to match the low prices for very long. Any NEW company won't have the cash to hold out long enough.

And as soon as the competition folds it's back to square one for the drivers.

This is why there are laws about monopolies. It's almost impossible for someone to break into the market now.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Regardless of the cut the driver gets, the last thing we need is for riders to get used to even CHEAPER rides.


Cheaper rides helps to move them over to the new app. Otherwise why bother unless there were no more drivers driving on the Uber and lyft platforms and they had no choice.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ziggy hey can you think of any way any company could do anything to compete with U/L, I know you remember going to the mall (or at least I did) with the 10 whatever companies there were with kiosks talking about how they are going to be the best lol they are all gone now, well aside from RA which most don't drive cause it requires a chauffeurs permit and drivers are to lazy to get

What was that other silly one "instaryde"? Lol and something else...well I guess wingz is still around but there was one other silly one


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

https://www.scoopnashville.com/2015...iring-felons-to-drive-us-around-dino-formosa/


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Ziggy hey can you think of any way any company could do anything to compete with U/L, I know you remember going to the mall (or at least I did) with the 10 whatever companies there were with kiosks talking about how they are going to be the best lol they are all gone now, well aside from RA which most don't drive cause it requires a chauffeurs permit and drivers are to lazy to get
> 
> What was that other silly one "instaryde"? Lol and something else...well I guess wingz is still around but there was one other silly one


Jay - are you thinking of TRIDE (from Oklahoma)?

Apparently, RA is making a huge announcement on Friday that should get many more pax using RA.

Today I made more on RA than on Uber ... and that rarely happens; even though I promote RA to everyone I meet.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Jay - are you thinking of TRIDE (from Oklahoma)?
> 
> Apparently, RA is making a huge announcement on Friday that should get many more pax using RA.
> 
> Today I made more on RA than on Uber ... and that rarely happens; even though I promote RA to everyone I meet.


Well there is a shread of hope then No I think it was Scoopme ...was that a thing has me laughing before not sure same one ? Cool RA did you right, they did me right initially by paying for my fingerprint background check and cleared me, just the whole new process has me lazy, so maybe you saying this provides hope in other markets that it is possible


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Well there is a shread of hope then No I think it was Scoopme ...was that a thing has me laughing before not sure same one ? Cool RA did you right, they did me right initially by paying for my fingerprint background check and cleared me, just the whole new process has me lazy, so maybe you saying this provides hope in other markets that it is possible


I forgot about ScoopMe ... they were so lame that they copied someone else's logo ... I think that was 2 guys in Georgetown if memory serves me. 
Love RA, just wish they had more pax (but starting Friday, apparently they will get more pax & more press too) ... I tell every pax to add the RA app as a backup; since some drivers only drive for RA. But overall, I love RA.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*The week is not over yet.*

1. https://www.denverpost.com/2018/06/01/uber-driver-fatal-shooting-i-25-denver/

2. http://abc6onyourside.com/news/local/police-uber-driver-raped-marysville-woman

3. http://mynews4.com/news/local/uber-driver-arrested-after-burglarizing-reno-customers-home

4. https://www.wcnc.com/article/news/i...ed-her-out-yelled-racist-remark/275-560116227

5. http://www.fox29.com/news/passenger-claims-uber-driver-pulls-gun-on-him

6. https://greenwichfreepress.com/poli...-after-incident-involving-uber-driver-107189/

7. https://www.wehoville.com/2018/05/26/woman-alleges-sexual-assault-uber-driver-weho/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *The week is not over yet.*
> 
> 5. http://www.fox29.com/news/passenger-claims-uber-driver-pulls-gun-on-him


There's gotta be more to this one,

a 4.9 driver pulls a gun to throw them out?

There's something that wasn't being said here..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's gotta be more to this one,
> 
> a 4.9 driver pulls a gun to throw them out?
> 
> There's something that wasn't being said here..


Uber will shit-can anybody!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Some more news from over the weekend:

1. Uber Eats driver accused of threatening to stab couple to death

2. Uber driver allegedly fatally shot passenger on interstate

3. Former Uber driver accused of raping Marysville woman

4. Police: Car pulled from Ohio River days after Uber driver submerges it

5. Police:Uber driver collides with motorcycle in Delaware


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

This thread is a crime


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Some more news from over the weekend:
> 
> 1. Uber Eats driver accused of threatening to stab couple to death
> 
> ...


 I am sure the motorcycle was driving in a completely safe fashion . That is my experience with people on motorcycles . They follow the rules of the road .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

CYP said:


> This thread is a crime


How so?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CYP said:


> This thread is a crime


I feel like I broke a law just reading it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I feel like I broke a law just reading it.


Yeah, vicarious traumatizaion!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

It's Saturday, and here's some more fresh Uber Driver banter from the past few days.


Uber Driver Hits Passenger With Bat After Being Told He's Going Wrong Way
GoFundMe for Denver Uber driver accused of murder suspended
Woman Files Lawsuit Alleging Uber Driver Drove Her to Motel, Raped Her
Houston Uber driver recorded asking passenger for sex
Uber, Lyft drivers told to stay away from TC airport


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Police: Car pulled from Ohio River days after Uber driver submerges it

I suspect insurance fraud..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Police: Car pulled from Ohio River days after Uber driver submerges it
> 
> I suspect insurance fraud..


Probably that, and a free bath!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Police: Car pulled from Ohio River days after Uber driver submerges it
> 
> I suspect insurance fraud..





FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Probably that, and a free bath!


Think some water would be bad enough to fry the computer and blow out the odometer?

Thinking about this... it smells like insurance fraud to me...

driving a heavily depreciated car into the water and... insurance claim..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> driving a heavily depreciated car into the water and... insurance claim..


Please explain what DEPRECIATION means?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Please explain what DEPRECIATION means?


no



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Please explain what DEPRECIATION means?


My thinking is total the car and trash the on-board computer to wipe out the odometer record and thereby un-depreciate the car 100,000 miles in the process, and get a much larger claim then you deserve.

Modorn odometers are just a set of 1s and 0s in the onboard computer, fry it and the car can have as many or as few miles as you wish.

Frankly an uber car would be an ideal car to commit odometer fraud with when selling it. Peel the sticker off and knock 100,000 miles of the odometer and your still a little above average for the age of the car.

Then sell it for 1000s more than you should.

Seriously uber cars will be TOP targets to do this with.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> no
> 
> My thinking is total the car and trash the on-board computer to wipe out the odometer record and thereby un-depreciate the car 100,000 miles in the process, and get a much larger claim then you deserve.
> 
> ...


I think odometers are deceptive, due to the fact of how a car is maintained. You can take for example, fleet cars at police auctions. Some of them have 150,000 miles on them, yet very well cared for. Obtaining a *carfax report* on a vehicle will help true values of cars, which odometers don't.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's mostly the low pay. As you lower the pay decent people decide it is no longer worth it. Then you are left with the more undesireables. I remember when doing taxi it would take a lot to get fired. As long as you showed up and didn't steal the book (money) you would never get fired.

I remember one taxi driver in town robbed a barbershop. In another case I remember a cabbie was caught selling drugs out of the taxi. Another guy was caught at the bar. He actually went into the bar to catch a couple drinks while on the job. That was actually pretty common. During the slow periods during the day it really was a $3 per hour job so that is what you got. The cab companies found it almost impossible to keep drivers. They would come in for a day, maybe two, and then never come back.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I remember when doing taxi it would take a lot to get fired. As long as you showed up and didn't steal the book (money) you would never get fired.


Mears Taxi did away with that when they started charging flat rates for taxi rental, not a %

You pay what you owe or you don't get a taxi..

It's really easy to hide off the book fares, on walk ups and personal phone ins.



touberornottouber said:


> It's mostly the low pay. As you lower the pay decent people decide it is no longer worth it. Then you are left with the more undesireables. I remember when doing taxi it would take a lot to get fired. As long as you showed up and didn't steal the book (money) you would never get fired.
> 
> I remember one taxi driver in town robbed a barbershop. In another case I remember a cabbie was caught selling drugs out of the taxi. Another guy was caught at the bar. He actually went into the bar to catch a couple drinks while on the job. That was actually pretty common. During the slow periods during the day it really was a $3 per hour job so that is what you got. The cab companies found it almost impossible to keep drivers. They would come in for a day, maybe two, and then never come back.


Back in the day... the big thing taxi drivers did here was pimping, then laundering the proceeds through their taxi business.

A hooker shows up for an appointment in a taxi?
Do you suspect the cabbie?

They could pop in and out of high end hotels and no one gives them a second glance, and most importantly they could launder $50-60,000 a year no questions asked

And personally i hate working during the day, i always have and I always will. Traffic, fewer customers, it's just never ending BS with little reward.

10:00 AM to 4:00 PM is the worst time to be driving a taxi, the rest of the time it's not too bad here.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*Sunday morning Uber Driver banter from the past week, that may have been missed.*


Uber driver and foster parent is sentenced for raping passenger
Round Rock Uber driver falsely claimed he was kidnapped
NASCAR's Kyle Busch trash-talked by Uber driver on way to race
Man claims he was threatened by another Denver Uber driver with gun
6th New York City Cab Driver Takes His Life in Crisis Blamed on Uber
Uber Driver Johnny Au Jailed In Joliet For ID Theft


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *Sunday morning Uber Driver banter from the past week, that may have been missed.*
> 
> 
> Uber driver and foster parent is sentenced for raping passenger
> ...


The Kyle Busch one isn't bad at all. If Kyle can't take it I'm sure he can afford a proper Black car or limo. Besides the article suggests that it was just some gentle ribbing.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> The Kyle Busch one isn't bad at all. If Kyle can't take it I'm sure he can afford a proper Black car or limo. Besides the article suggests that it was just some gentle ribbing.


Kyle shows that he's a bottom feeder.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> They go into business so they can jump on the next #metoo hashtag movement


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> View attachment 237365


LOL


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Greenlight Hubs will eventually have to arm themselves, like shop managers when Ford Motor Company started before FLSA was created by the feds.
> 
> Does anyone know if Greenlight Hubs have armed security?


What do you mean by armed? We do see people dressed in black in one of the hubs visited.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> What do you mean by armed? We do see people dressed in black in one of the hubs visited.


I don't know; never been to one of those hubs, but I read alot about them.


----------

